# problemes messenger pastilles IOS 13.6  iphone 6s



## cactus1982 (8 Août 2020)

bonjour à tous, je possède un iphone 6s avec IOS 13.6. J'ai malheureusment 2 problèmes avec messenger.
1) lorsque je recois de nouveaux messages, je n'ai pas d'alerte de pastille. Lorsque j'ouvre l'application je peux voir que j ai recu des messages. Si je referme messenger, la pastille avec un 1ou 2 (tout dépendant du nombre de messages recus), apparait. J'ai regarde les règlages et et dans la section notifications, les pastilles sont activées.

2) 2e problème. Il m'arrive d'écrire un message au destinaire X dans messenger. Je l'envoi et tout se passe bien (le message est envoyé et recu). Je ferme messenger ou j'envoi des messages à d'autres personnes. Je reviens pour envoyer un message au destinataire X et dans la section texte (la ou le message qu'on veut écrire le prochain message) mon ancien message est deja tapé. Je dois donc l'effacer pour taper le nouveau message.

J'ai éteint et redémarrer le iphone et j ai réinstallé messenger, toujours le même problème.


----------



## RubenF (12 Août 2020)

Hello, 

Soucis assez bizarre et atypique, on dirait une erreur de code dans messenger, est-ce que tu as vérifié si il n'y avait pas de mises à jour sur l'App Store ? 

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'iOS, ni de l'iPhone en lui même. Je pense juste que c'est Messenger qui est foireux.. 

Tu peux vérifier ta version de messenger comme ça : Tu cliques sur ta photo de profil, tu vas en bas du menu : "règles et mentions légales" et tu devrait avoir affiché ta version en petit. Pour moi sur mon Xs Max je suis en version 276.0.0.32.107. 

Regarde de ce côté là.


----------



## cactus1982 (12 Août 2020)

RubenF a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Soucis assez bizarre et atypique, on dirait une erreur de code dans messenger, est-ce que tu as vérifié si il n'y avait pas de mises à jour sur l'App Store ?
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse. Je possède la même version de messenger. La solution que j'ai trouvé a été d'autoriser les notifications seulement pour le centre de notifications et de ne pas avoir d'alertes pour l'écran verrouillé ni de bannières. Ca règlé le problèmes des pastilles. Pour ce qui est du texte qui restait dans la section message, ca fait quelques temps que ca m'est pas arrivé. Peut-être que la dernière mise à jour IOS a règlé ca.


----------

